# Mallorca benefits in winter



## SteffiLorena (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello All!

I am currently living in Mallorca with my boyfriend and we are both on our second season. We have decided to stay the winter but Although we work full time we only have part time contracts sadly from both years. What can we claim in the winter?

Also is there anything I need to be careful of taxation wise etc because I'm from the UK and also spent last winter in the UK. 

As well I would like to drive my car over here from the UK but need to know the ins and outs of the rules!

Is it better to cut my ties with the UK in General and completely settle here? In the UK I still have a bank, address, doctors etc.


If you guys can help me I would be really grateful!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteffiLorena said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I am currently living in Mallorca with my boyfriend and we are both on our second season. We have decided to stay the winter but Although we work full time we only have part time contracts sadly from both years. What can we claim in the winter?
> 
> ...


Legally, if you're working and living in Spain for more than 90 days, then yes, you should be a spanish resident. You should have an NIE number and a residencia. Your doctor should be near you.

As for your car, well that would need matriculating straight away, as its illegal for a spanish resident to drive a UK registered vehicle. Is it worth the cost and hassle or is better to sell it and buy a spanish car??

Jo xxx


----------



## SteffiLorena (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks Jo,

I have a NIE here, doctor and bank but just don't have my green paper. 

It seems so expensive to buy a decent car here and my car at homes really nice. I've heard it's illegal to drive a Spanish car on a UK license as well?

Steph xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteffiLorena said:


> Thanks Jo,
> 
> I have a NIE here, doctor and bank but just don't have my green paper.
> 
> ...



Not as far as I know, if you have a pink license, then its an EU one. As long as it has your correct address on it. The only people who can drive a UK registered vehicle are UK tourists!

You also need your green paper/residencia - especially if you're contemplating claiming paro.



Jo xxx


----------



## SteffiLorena (Jul 28, 2014)

So my red English license needs my Spanish address? 

Also how much help money do you think we can claim given out circumstances? 

Thanks again x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteffiLorena said:


> So my red English license needs my Spanish address?
> 
> Also how much help money do you think we can claim given out circumstances?
> 
> Thanks again x



I think you can claim 80% of what you put in, as long as you have paid in for more than 3 months and then I believe you can only claim for the length of time that you've put in.

Is there a red drivers license?? Mines pink with my photo one side and the EU symbol the other

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteffiLorena said:


> So my red English license needs my Spanish address?
> 
> Also how much help money do you think we can claim given out circumstances?
> 
> Thanks again x


Hi

as jojo said you should have registered as resident, really - are you on the padrón?

if you bring a car over then you would have to have it changed to Spanish plates - while it's not illegal for you to drive a Spanish plated car _in Spain, _on your UK licence, it _is _illegal for you to drive a UK plated car in Spain as a _resident of Spain - _which you are, if you're here 90+ days, even if you haven't done the paperwork

no, you don't have to change your address on your driving licence

I have no idea if you'd be entitled to any paro - it's linked to how long you've worked etc - you need to go ask at the office


----------



## SteffiLorena (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for your help guys.

I've no idea what a padron is? 

My driving license is pink yeah sorry.

Xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteffiLorena said:


> Thanks for your help guys.
> 
> I've no idea what a padron is?
> 
> ...


You need to read up on and know how you should be working and living in Mallorca/Spain legally. Have a read thru the forum and the FAQ pages. Do you have an employment contract and a SS number?? If not, I'm not sure you can claim anything if you lose your job?? Are you eligible for healthcare?

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteffiLorena said:


> Thanks for your help guys.
> 
> I've no idea what a padron is?
> 
> ...


how did you get registered with a doctor without being on the padrón?

yes, as jojo says, have a read of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

The rules for unemployment benefit (paro) used to be (when I had to claim it a few summers ago) you had to have been employed for at least 11 months in a minimum of the last 18 (it might have been/be 24). So if you had two or more temporary contracts with a gap between then as long as you could total 11 months you could claim. It is very important to start your claim within 15 days of the end of your contract or you'll miss out on that month.

If you are eligible, then for six months you'll get about 70% of the monthly amount on your last six months nominas, with a minimum amount of about 460 euros and a maximum of about 1100. The amount goes down for the second six months, then down to 460 for the third six months, and then to zero after that. 

There is a government website, which I can't remember the address of, which has a magic calculator on it that will tell you what you are entitled to and how much after you answer a few questions (in Spanish!) I used it and it was fairly accurate.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

That's assuming your employer was paying social security contributions for you, and you weren't just working "on the black". If not, you won't get a cent.


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes Alcalina, as I said depends on the amount on your nomina (official payslip). There is also a very grey area between the amount on the nomina and the amount you actually receive. Its quite common for people to have the legal minimum wage on the nomina but get an cash envelope to top things up  In many cases I know of 60%+ of the pay is in the envelope.


----------



## SteffiLorena (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks guys! 

Yeah I have a contract, nie, SS all that 

I'll have a look now at the FAQ

Steph


----------



## SteffiLorena (Jul 28, 2014)

And yeah I'm one of those who gets so much on my pay slip and so much in hand which annoys me but it seems to be what everyone is on in my town!


----------

